# Bloquée sur Windows



## coline.brnt (1 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’ai un MacBook Air 2017 sur lequel j’ai installé Windows via l’assistant Bootcamp et une fois sur l’interface Windows je n’arrive plus à retourner sur IOS. Le petit icône diamant n’apparaît pas … 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire .. 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ericse (1 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Si tu redémarres le Mac en gardant la touche Option enfoncée ?


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2022)

coline.brnt a dit:


> je n’arrive plus à retourner sur IOS


Non, sous macOS, car iOS c'est pour iPhone/iPad.

Sinon, tu fais ce qui est mentionné en réponse        #2      . Pour toujours démarrer sous macOS, dans ta session de travail, dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD et tu fais un clic sur Redémarrer, ça gardera en mémoire le démarrage sur Macintosh HD. Tu auras compris que pour avoir accès à ta partition Windows, au démarrage il te faudra maintenir la touche *alt/option* pour la voir apparaître puis sélectionner son icône.


----------

